# Warning



## Slateman (Jul 20, 2004)

This Forum is belong to Coastal Reptile and Amphibian Group.
People who are not member of this group: Please do not post any rubbish posts here and do not disrupt our guests on APS with off topic and silly posts

Administration.


----------



## instar (Jul 20, 2004)

Can I join please? Im getting some GTF soon.


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Jul 20, 2004)

instar.................of course you can join.............anyone is welcome as long as they have something of worth to add to the forum.........


----------



## earthmother (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello Miss and others! 
What agreat idea and this will just broaden our herpetoligical (is that a word ?!) horizons.  

Can we ask questions here? Because we find a lot of different frogs around here and there are 2 I haven't IDed. They just hop in and we take pictures. Some we raised from taddys and then let go.
An of course there are the Eastern long neck turtles.
I have another turtle too but it's - - um - - dead. Instar wants it.
lol
Em


----------



## peterescue (Jul 21, 2004)

for info on turtles and frogs why not go here.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AustralianFreshwaterTurtlesandFrogs/

there are quite a few members who do already. and here for turtles

http://www.carettochelys.com


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 21, 2004)

> instar.................of course you can join.............anyone is welcome as long as they have something of worth to add to the forum.........



then why did they let me join???


----------



## MannyM (May 18, 2006)

Slateman said:


> This Forum is belong to Coastal Reptile and Amphibian Group.
> People who are not member of this group: Please do not post any rubbish posts here and do not disrupt our guests on APS with off topic and silly posts
> 
> Administration.



Is that the reason why the link isn't available in the left hand Main Menu box?


----------



## krusty (May 18, 2006)

good one slatey. it will be interesting to see if they take your advice.


----------

